# Anyone use Moneybookers?



## iamthemilkman (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi, I was going to pick up some stuff off of the ShopTemp store and was given the option to go through "Moneybookers"?

Is this a good option? Have you ever used it? Any problems?


----------



## DX|Judai_Yu (Apr 6, 2010)

Moneybookers User here, it's a good service but it is more oriented towards europe. I love the moneybookers creditcard tho. A credit card(Mastercard)  which is linked towards your moneybookers account.


----------

